# Spring Gravel in Acadia with Ti Merckx 650B



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

A beautiful day here in DownEast Maine to get out and get some gravel on some still closed national park fireroads in Acadia. Rolled out the Eddy Merckx Ti EX that I converted to 650B this winter. This is now the "roadiest" bike I own with 650B x 32 Grand Bois cypres tires. Really enjoyable ride...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 2*

The sun and the wind were in the West so I decided to head that way until I ran out of island and hit ocean. Nice resting spot for me and Fredrick "Bubba" Butler. I headed for home while Bubba already was home. Peace...

singlecross


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice, nice, nice!

BTW how did you get the brakes to work when you made the 650B conversion?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I can't believe you can fit tires that large in your Merckx frame. The largest I've been able to fit in my Merckx AX were Michelin Pro2Race 700x25s, which actually fit more like 27-28 mm tires. Are you using long-reach brakes?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Heres some pics of the brake (tektro R556 long reach) and tire (Grand Bois 650B x 32) clearance:

eddy 650B fork clearance | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

eddy 650B chainstay clearance | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The tektro long reach brakes bolted up an work just fine and the smaller diameter 650B tires move the tire back to a wider part of the chainstay to provide the room for the 32mm width. Even thr reynolds OuzoPro fork wasn't a problem. I can just change brake calipers and add 700c wheels if I ever want to go back. Easy peasy...

singlecross


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very interesting! I'll keep that in mind as I get older and fatter tires look more appealing. Of course, all of my bikes have 700c wheels, so 650b wheels would prevent me from swapping between bikes -- which has been my reason for avoiding them over the years.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Very interesting! I'll keep that in mind as I get older and fatter tires look more appealing. Of course, all of my bikes have 700c wheels, so 650b wheels would prevent me from swapping between bikes -- which has been my reason for avoiding them over the years.


Hey! Who you callin' old?!

I felt the same way with switching from 700c to 650B but now I'm converting over to all 650B or 26". For my riding and frame size I think that the smaller/wider wheels and tires offer lots of benefit with little drawback. 

singlecross


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool bike and pics. And a :thumbsup: for downtube shifters.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i heart gravel riding.

is that a dynahub on the front?


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

I got a cross frame so I could go with 700x35, because I too am older and like the ride better.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I love anything with trees and ocean. Nice pictures.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i heart gravel riding.
> 
> is that a dynahub on the front?


Yep, its a Schmidt Dynohub on the front because I heart gravel riding at night. The pictures aren't so interesting at night though.

singlecross


----------

